# Gapps install problem-I am missing something obvious!



## jimdogg (Dec 30, 2011)

Have been running CM9 with no issues for a month. Wanted to try the nightlies or a different rom. Read about TWRP 2.1.1 integrated with BooManager and thought I would give it a try. Everything downloaded fine and the scripts for the nightlies and the called for version of Gapps ran fine. I had wiped the Cache and Dalvik before install. Tried a different ROM and GAPPS with same result. All apps and WIFI work fine, just no gmail or play etc. Missing something obvious but don't know what it is. Used backup to go back to my original stable CM9. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like a bad download if the play and gmail are missing (other apps will work fine without these).

Try downloading again, and even using a previous gapps download that you know work.


----------



## jimdogg (Dec 30, 2011)

I did download 3 times and used different versions of Gapps. Same result. That's why I think I must be missing something. I will try again later today. Thanks.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

jimdogg said:


> I did download 3 times and used different versions of Gapps. Same result. That's why I think I must be missing something. I will try again later today. Thanks.


They're not included in latest gapps. You have to go to the market and download them.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jimdogg (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks but I can't get to market (i.e. play) when it isn't there.

Tried a new download just a minute ago but got the same result as before.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

jimdogg said:


> Thanks but I can't get to market (i.e. play) when it isn't there.
> 
> Tried a new download just a minute ago but got the same result as before.


Which Gapps packages are you installing?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

You're trying to switch roms? Should be wiping data at that point otherwise you're asking for issues like this. Go to the backup you have, use titanium backup to backup your user apps.

Add the nightly and newest gapps to SD card somewhere

Make a backup then wipe and install new from and gapps. Boot it then go to market and stop all downloads. Install titanium backup and then restore each user app you want back including data.


----------



## jimdogg (Dec 30, 2011)

I first used ics 20120429 Then tried 422, then 317


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jimdogg said:


> I first used ics 20120429 Then tried 422, then 317


Did you make a nandroid backup before you tried all of this? If so, restore that backup to get back to where you were. I would suggest you try manually installing the new rom and gapps instead of using the automated way through GooManager and TWRP. If you are successfully able to update that way, make a backup and then try the GooManager/TWRP method again with the next new nightly. Just for the record, I have updated twice via GooManger/TWRP without a problem.

BTW, installing a nightly and gapps over what you have now should leave the Play Store in tact, but Gmail and Youtube will probably be missing and can be downloaded from the PS. They were changed from system apps to user apps and placed in the PS.


----------



## jimdogg (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the manual install advice. I will try that as soon as I have a chance. Going out of town this weekend. Will let you know.


----------

